

What Is Quora’s Biggest Challenge? - cwb71
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/24/quoras-challenge/

======
thewordpainter
much like plancast, i think quora is a great idea, but one that could struggle
outside of the valley.

i think quora should consider certain barriers to contribution like ones that
wikipedia has in place.

if they focus on establishing a resource (rather than a social network ...
e.g. pts, etc), i think they have serious sustainability potential. if the
emphasis is placed on the leaderboard, many will try to game the system and
compromise the inputs.

